# My 2.5G Low tech Nano tank



## Robby (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi..Im new to this forum, just wana share my 2.5G Nano tank pix. No CO2 and base fert required.Like to keep it maintenance free!!! :icon_bigg 
Plants: Java Ferns (Windelov and Narrow Leaf), Java moss and anubias nana.
Fish: Glowlight tetra 

Also check out other nano tanks pix taken recently at Malaysia Nano Competition 2005. roud: 
http://myfish.info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=3356 

Feel free to comment....Many thanks!!


----------



## PR_BigFish (Dec 19, 2004)

hey man beautiful setup.
Can you tell me ur setting i am in a little proyect trying to setup one planted 2.5g, and this can help me a lot.


----------



## Ahkuma (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow, this tank is beautiful ! 

I have been very impressed lately seeing what people have accomplished with low tech.


----------



## wazza_77 (Jan 5, 2005)

*solution to confusion*

Hiya Robby....that tank is serioulsy great[as is everyones effort]. Before I started reading the forums here i had a 4ft and 2 ft low tech arrangement. N.O. fluros, no CO2, minimal water changes, heaps of fish[healthy as can be], some basic cheap "plant food" from some unknown aquarium company. they ran beautifully for 2 + years until i had to move.

The gadget/tech lover in me has flared up....reading about what ppl are using and tinker with, making things muddier the more i read.

you've inspired me to go back to simplicity. without revealing special tricks, what's you basic fertiliser and lighting info??


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

That is very awesome dude.  

Any "petite" in there?


----------



## Robby (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys...
Fyi, I only use liquid fert when necessary, for lighting I ve installed a PLC11W Bulb...should be adequate for the low req. plants!!!  
Initially when i setup this tank...i dont have any specific layout in mind, just gathered the plants, watever nice woods and rocks I can find and let my imagination flows, but most of my ideas were adopted from T. Amano's works!!! !! The plants were obtained from my 120Gallon planted tank...hence I have alot of variety to work with!! 
The tank doesnt required any maintenance except regular trimming and water top-up!!
:icon_bigg


----------



## wintermute (Mar 5, 2004)

that is truly a beautiful thing. how did you mount the light to the tank?


----------



## Robby (Jan 12, 2005)

wintermute said:


> that is truly a beautiful thing. how did you mount the light to the tank?


Thanks!! Initially i installed those adjustable table lamp but it's to cumbersome..so I switched to commercial aquarium lighting (as shown in the first pic)!! roud: . The lighting system came with holders which can be adjusted to fit the length of the tank!!! :icon_bigg


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I want to see the 120!! those plants are beautiful.


----------



## wintermute (Mar 5, 2004)

Robby, you've truly inspired me! I was quite content w/ my 29-gallon, but now I want to start a nano! what brand of lighting and tank do you have? (i hope they're available in the U.S.)


----------



## Robby (Jan 12, 2005)

wintermute said:


> Robby, you've truly inspired me! I was quite content w/ my 29-gallon, but now I want to start a nano! what brand of lighting and tank do you have? (i hope they're available in the U.S.)


Hey *wintermute*...it's heartening to see that my design inspired you! :icon_bigg Actually Im planning to setup a new nano tank as well... soon! If u need any help, i'll be more than glad to lend a hand.. Im no expert though!!! :hihi: Just enjoy sharing my experience with everyone!!

Regarding the tank and lighting set, they are Chinese made..(no idea what's the brand!!sorry ) . Hey why worried about the brand... I believe any small complete lighting system should be ok..(u can try www.ahsupply.com).
Alternatively u can try DIY a lighting set..!! :icon_mrgr 
By the way wintermute, what types of plant u intending to keep?

Dear *Urkevitz*...my 120Gallon tank is under process of cleaning...I'll post it up soon!!ok thanks
Here's an older pix (after rescaped) from a forum :
http://myfish.info/files/tank2.jpg


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

Hey rob,
Read your post everwhere. I think you are very excited after got the 1st round of the Nano Tank Competition. Heard there is another round coming soon. Just be prepare... roud: 

I will challenging you this time. :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## wintermute (Mar 5, 2004)

Let's see...I'm thinking about using just plants that don't need a substrate - java fern/moss, anubias, maybe even some duckweed. I might not even use any substrate (well maybe a little to fill in some space) - just slate or rocks for the base, some driftwood. If I scratch that idea, I would probably use fluorite as a substrate. Every planted tank I've owned has had Eco-Complete, but for a small tank I wouldn't mind washing some fluorite and adding the extra color. I think i might stick with shrimp for fauna.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Very nice indeed. Great eye for balance you have. Just goes to show you don't necessarily need all the fancy stuff to do some cool things.


----------



## Robby (Jan 12, 2005)

dom said:


> Hey rob,
> Read your post everwhere. I think you are very excited after got the 1st round of the Nano Tank Competition. Heard there is another round coming soon. Just be prepare... roud:
> 
> I will challenging you this time. :tongue: :tongue:


Yo Dom...bring it on!!! :icon_mrgr hehehee!! I believe the next round will defintely be alot tougher than the 1st. There's possibility I'll go with hi-end setup for the next round..we'll seeeee!!!


----------



## Robby (Jan 12, 2005)

jsenske said:


> Very nice indeed. Great eye for balance you have. Just goes to show you don't necessarily need all the fancy stuff to do some cool things.


Yeah...balance in composition...everytime i setup a new layout...I try to maintain a good composition with simple plants rather than emphasizing on exotic/fancy stuffs!! :icon_bigg


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

Robby said:


> Yo Dom...bring it on!!! :icon_mrgr hehehee!! I believe the next round will defintely be alot tougher than the 1st. There's possibility I'll go with hi-end setup for the next round..we'll seeeee!!!


Hey Rob, hi-end is always my choice. This time i gonna use...HC. roud:


----------



## Robby (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh yeah...hey wat happened to your HC (Hemianthus callitrichoides), are they making progress?If no mistaken HC is demanding as Glosso in terms of light intensity!! :biggrin:


----------



## Robby (Jan 12, 2005)

wintermute said:


> Let's see...I'm thinking about using just plants that don't need a substrate - java fern/moss, anubias, maybe even some duckweed. I might not even use any substrate (well maybe a little to fill in some space) - just slate or rocks for the base, some driftwood. If I scratch that idea, I would probably use fluorite as a substrate. Every planted tank I've owned has had Eco-Complete, but for a small tank I wouldn't mind washing some fluorite and adding the extra color. I think i might stick with shrimp for fauna.


Hmm your setup sounds good...IMHO I suggest u plant(cram) anubias as much as possible bcos anubias are very slow grower!! 
By the way, Im curious to know what the price for plants like anubias and java fern "windelov" cost in your area?? :icon_roll 
So when can we see your setup ??hehehe :icon_bigg

Ok Just my 2 cents.. :icon_bigg


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

wow, nice tank what kind of filter is that and how fast does the outtake water go, i want to use something like that for shrimps or baby guppies


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

Robby said:


> Oh yeah...hey wat happened to your HC (Hemianthus callitrichoides), are they making progress?If no mistaken HC is demanding as Glosso in terms of light intensity!! :biggrin:


No..HC much more easier to keep. I was keeping them in my nano. But just transferred to my 4ft tank last few days. After i pumping with 4 bps CO2. they growing well and bubbling everyday.

Heard What the fish selling HC. you can grab some....


----------



## Robby (Jan 12, 2005)

fhqwhgads said:


> wow, nice tank what kind of filter is that and how fast does the outtake water go, i want to use something like that for shrimps or baby guppies


hi...the filter is just a regular mini liquid pump with a DIY sponge stuck at the intake to avoid clogging, 
Output rate..umm i guess about 400l/hr!! :icon_roll 
I would recommend installing a mini hang-on filter cause they provide better mechanical and bio filteration plus they dont take up much space like liq pump did!!!


----------



## pet-teez (Aug 17, 2007)

Thats fantastic!


----------

